# Titanplatte nach Knochenbruch entfernen?



## michar (27. Dezember 2011)

Da sich hier im forum ja sicherlich ein paar leute finden die nach bruch mit platte versorgt wurden frag ich mal nach paar erfahrungen! mir wurde diesen april nach schulterblatt fraktur eine titanplatte inkl. 4 schrauben gesetzt! alle ärzte sagten mir die platte koennte ich problemlos drinlassen...da sie da normal nicht stoert! man redet zwar immer davon das titan im koerper keine probleme macht...das das aber nicht so ganz stimmt sollte wohl mittlerweile auch vielen bewusst sein (in der zahnmedizin ist das bewusstsein mittlerweile auch angekommen)! leider wird das halt von den chirurgen oft verneint...eine op mit platte bringt halt auch ordentlich kohle! aber das ist ein anderes thema! ich hatte was die heilung betrifft mal keine probleme..allerdings ist es leider so das eine unvertraeglichkeit auf titan nichtmal sich primaer da zeigen muss wo das titan sitzt...auch kann es passieren das sich nach jahren erst sowas entwickelt..ausserdem bestehen die teile in der regel auch nicht aus absolut reinem titan sondern enthalten noch geringe anteile von anderen metallen..was weitere unvertraeglichkeitsmoeglichkeiten mit sich bringt! daher ueberlege ich ob ich die platte spaetestens naechstes jahr wieder entfernen lass..so oder so! da ich noch jung bin und die platte definitiv noch jahrzente mit mir rummtrage denke ich ist das risiko einer erneuten op gerechtfertigt...falls ich in jahren wirklich nachweislich probleme damit bekomme wird sie unter umstaenden kaum mehr zu entfernen sein! da die platte ja auch nur den bruch fixierte und damit nur knochen sollte das auch alles kein problem sein! 
Ingesamt sehe ich das mittlerweile eher kritisch mit dem titan dauerhaft belassen..zumindest bei jungen menschen..



wie sind hier so die erfahrungen? wer hat seines behalten...wer hat seines entfernen lassen? je nach stelle wirds ja sowieso entfernt...


----------



## teatimetom (27. Dezember 2011)

hab hier nach einem mehrfachen oberarm bruch noch eine platte mit 10 schrauben im arm.

sollte ich eigentlich 2009 entfernen lassen, aber man kommt ja zu nix 

mich stört die platte nicht, und die damalige aussage meiner operatöre war:
Bei alten leuten lassen wir sie drinnen,  bei jungen leuten sollte das fremdmaterial wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (27. Dezember 2011)

ja und du persoehnlich? ich mein die sitzt ja dann schon mindestens 2 jahre drin...wenn dus bald nicht machst wirds wohl schwer werden das ding rauszubekommen!


----------



## Thaddel (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube das ist keine Frage der Meinung, sondern eine Sache, die mit dem behandelnden Arzt besprochen werden muss. Nur der und du kennen den genauen Verlauf, und was noch so alles dazu gehört.

Ich denke, selbst wenn hier jemand sagt, dass er es entfernen lassen würde, muss es nicht sein, dass es in deinem Fall auch Sinn macht...


----------



## lehar (27. Dezember 2011)

pro und contra für rausnehmen:
pro:
- bei erneutem sturz ist die erhöhte verletzungsgefahr größer und kann aufgrund der schrauben auch großräumiger werden
- schrauben sind wie sollbruchstellen zu sehen, weil anderes material und extern angreifende kräfte an der stelle
- fremdkörper im körper wie du schon geschrieben hast
- rausnehmen ist sehr entspannt, meist nur die wundheilung und fertig
- souvenir zwischen den pokalen B-)

contra:
- erneute op mit risiken (entzündung ...)
- wenns nicht stört kanns auch länger drin bleiben

hab 3 ops durch, schlüsselbein zertrümmert, platte 6 schrauben, alles wieder raus, weil beim rucksack tragen hat es über gestört. und noch schulter, da wurde aber zum glück alles im schlüssellochopverfahren und mit abbauenden material gemacht, dadurch kaum op probleme, nur die heilung der schulter ist extrem ******* aufwendig.

gute besserung!

lass es rausnehmen ist meine meinung


----------



## der_mo (27. Dezember 2011)

alles was nichts im körper zu suchen hat, gehört entfernt. meine platten habe ich auch rausnehmen lassen, obwohl ich definitiv keine probleme damit hatte.. ist ja nur nur ne kleine ambulante op.
ganz klar raus damit.


----------



## michar (27. Dezember 2011)

ok...ich habe leider auch nach der op diverse gesundheitliche probleme bekommen...einige unerkannte ,,zeitbomben,, sind hochgegangen! war alles etwas viel fuer mein immunsystem ! die platte ist jetzt 8 monate drin...12 sagte man mir sollte sie mindestens drinbleiben! ich denke ich werde sie im herbst/winter naechsten jahres entfernen lassen..dann hab ich hoffenltich den rest auch erledigt! dann war sie knapp 1,5 jahre drin..denke das sollte noch kein problem darstellen...wobei ambulant bei mir wohl nicht ist im schulterbereich..bzw der schnitt ist halt am schulterblatt/ruecken"


----------



## teatimetom (27. Dezember 2011)

ja ich habe auch vor mir die platte entfernen zu lassen, obwohl ich keine probleme damit habe. hab die gelegenheit nur immer wieder genutzt und den termin verschoben, bis heute.


----------



## dubbel (28. Dezember 2011)

lehar schrieb:


> pro und contra für rausnehmen:
> pro:
> - bei erneutem sturz ist die erhöhte verletzungsgefahr größer und kann aufgrund der schrauben auch großräumiger werden
> - schrauben sind wie sollbruchstellen zu sehen, weil anderes material und extern angreifende kräfte an der stelle
> ...


genau. 

und wie immer: es kommt auf den einzelfall an.


----------



## dubbel (28. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550251


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Dezember 2011)

Hab seit April 2008 eine 11fach verschraubte Platte auf meinem rechtem Rüsselschwein.
Anfangs hab ich den Fremdkörper gehasst, seid ~ 6 Monaten nach der OP ist es mir schnuppe. Die Platte stört nicht mehr, auch nicht beim Rucksack tragen.
Mein Chiruge sagt nach 8 Monaten, die Platte kann drin bleiben auch hinsichtlich des MTB Sports. Wenn ich darauf bestehe, kann er sie aber auch wieder entfernen.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Teil entnehmen lassen, schiebe den Termin jetzt aber auch schon seid geraumer Zeit vor mir her..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (4. Februar 2012)

ich hatte mal diverse gespraeche mit verschiedenen unfall chirurgen...ich bin noch etwas hin und hergerissen! fakt ist..die platte bei mir sitzt sehr gut und stoert beim bewegungsablauf NULL! Der einzige grund fuer eine entfernung waere also die fremdkoerper geschichte! das ist halt auch ein thema fuer sich....es kann sicherlich sei das man ohne probleme sein ganzes leben mit so einer platte leben kann! eine titan unvertraeglichkeit äußert sich meist ja schon im heilungsprozess das der knochen bzw die platte nicht richtig einheilt! aufjedenfall meinte oberarzt 1...auch bei der op dabeigewesen wo die platte reingekommen ist...platte sollte drin bleiben...ist doch etwas aufwaendiger die wieder rauszubekommen und gewisse risiken sind doch da! arzt 2...anderer oberarzt meinte..kein problem das ding rauszuholen an der stelle! ich werde nochmal mit roentgen und ct bildern vorstellig werden das man sichs nochmal genau anschaut und dann werd ich entscheiden ob ich das ding naechsten winter rausholen lasse oder nicht! das risiko sollte ja schon im nutzen stehen..und wenn die gefahr relativ groß ist muskeln oder nerven zu verletzten und die platte vllt gar nicht mal richtig entfernen zu koennen spar ich mir das! im großen und ganzen ist titan ja gut vertraeglich und wird ja wirklich fuer fsat alles benutzt...das in der zahnmedizin durchuas mal probleme mit gesetzen titanimplantaten vorkommen kann auch am zahn/kiefer bereich liegen...der ja sowieso etwas empfindlich reagieren kann auf fremdmaterialien..ob das deswegen auch bei knochenbruechen so enden muss stell ich daher mal in frage..sonst wuerde man es sicher nicht mehr als ,,material der wahl,, benutzen..


----------



## michar (22. Mai 2012)

am donnerstag isses soweit..platte kommt raus! im uebrigen ist mir sogar das ,,benutzerhandbuch,, des implantat herstellers in die haende gefallen wo ganz klar drinsteht das das implantat nach erfolgreicher knochenheilung zu entfernen sei! zwar sind da manche aerzte anderer meinung..und sicher gibts auch stellen wo das op risiko zu groß ist..aber in der regel eigentlich raus damit..im jungen alter sowieso! des weiteren auch recht intessant handelt es sich nie um ein reines titanimplantat...grade schrauben haben noch hoehere anteile anderer metalle dabei...100% titan gibt es naemlich nicht! zwar sagt man titan eine hohe biovertraeglichkeit nach...aber nutzt ja auch nix wenn dann noch andere sachen dabei sind die man unter umstaenden nich vertraegt...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Mai 2012)

ich dachte, du willst das im winter machen lassen? Wie lange musst du dann mit sport pausieren? wetter ist ja grad so schön und viele feiertage noch dazu...


----------



## der_mo (22. Mai 2012)

vollbelastung war bei mir ab tag 1 nach der op (theoretisch) möglich, in der praxis muss die wunde halt erst gescheit verheilen und die fäden müssen draussen sein. zwischen 2 und 4 wochen ist alles drin.
toi toi toi für die op, alles halb so wild!


----------



## schnezler (22. Mai 2012)

ich hab meine Platte im Handgelenk auch nach 8 Monaten entfernen lassen, raus mit dem Fremdkörper.
Zur Belastung nach der OP: Versuchen alles sofort wieder zu bewegen. Beim Platteneinbau, hatte ich nach den 6 Wochen immer noch Probleme die Hand voll zu bewegen. Beim Entfernen, hab ich troz Schmerzen an der Wunde, das Handgelenk immer schön bewegt und nach 2 Wochen wieder voll belastet!


----------



## michar (22. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ich dachte, du willst das im winter machen lassen? Wie lange musst du dann mit sport pausieren? wetter ist ja grad so schön und viele feiertage noch dazu...



10-14 tage pause..bis die faeden raus sind! klar is das wetter schoen...aber da der verdacht besteht das die platte mir paar probleme als fremdkoerper macht geht die gesundheit halt einfach vor...die sonne wir sicher nochmal scheinen dieses jahr..und 14 tage sind ja nicht viel! strebe ende des jahres ein studium an...bis dahin will ich das einfach erledigt haben...umso frueher raus desto besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2012)

Dann jetzt schon mal toitoitoi und gute Besserung!


----------



## michar (24. Mai 2012)

leider ist die op heute abgesagt worden..kamen zuviele notfaelle rein! werd jetzt erstmal das schoene wetter genießen und spätestes im herbst die sache erledigen..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2012)

ohje, wie ärgerlich! hab im krankenhaus ne frau kennengelernt, die auch 1/2 jahr auf die entfernung gewartet hat, wurde von monat zu monat vertröstet. meine 2. op wollten sie auch am tag davor nochmal um 1 woche verschieben, aber ich bin da zickig geworden. und meine arme mutter war schon fertig zur op und wurde dann wieder heim geschickt, weil der chirurg sich krank gemeldet hat. 

next time better luck.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

michar schrieb:


> leider ist die op heute abgesagt worden..kamen zuviele notfaelle rein! werd jetzt erstmal das schoene wetter genießen und spätestes im herbst die sache erledigen..



mist, aber so handhab ich das auch seit ca 5 Jahren 
dieses Jahr wirklich ! 

mal ne andre Frage, wie hat sich die Abstossungsreaktion bei dir angedeutet ?
Grüsse


----------



## michar (25. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mal ne andre Frage, wie hat sich die Abstossungsreaktion bei dir angedeutet ?
> Grüsse




naja...abstossungsreaktion ist das falsche wort! ohne jetzt zu tief in die materie eindringen zu wollen: 
Man muss 2 dinge unterscheiden...naemlich eine allergie und eine unvertraeglichkeit! das erste ist tatsaechlich sehr selten auf titan...selbes prinzip wie z.b bei einer pollen allergie! der koerper kommt mit dem allergen in kontakt und es beginnt eine ueberschießende immunreaktion! im falle von titan wuerde das heissen das das implantat schlecht oder nicht richtig einheilt, schmerzen usw...eine allergie sollte man auch relativ schnell merken nach einsetzen! Die 2 variante...die unvertraeglichkeit ist leider viel diffuser und komplexer und hat eine andere immunreaktion im hintergrund! die symptome einer unvertraeglichkeit treten oft wochen spaeter erst auf..und koennen auch von lokalen problemen bis hin zu systemischen symptomen alles machen! man geht davon aus das das titan dann eine ueberschießende entzuendungsbereitschaft im koerper ausloest..die sich natuerlich auch sehr individuell niederschlagen kann...oft wird berichtet von globalem muedigkeitsgefuehl und schlappheit, infektanfaellig, schmerzen usw..sprich das immunsystem laeuft nicht rund! leider gibt es hierzu weder ,,die,, symptome noch eine moeglichkeit das zu diagnostizieren! wenn nach einsetzen eines implantates solche symptome auftreten und keine andere ursache gefunden werden kann wuerd ichs rausnehmen lassen...

in meinem fall isses eher unsicher...meine symptome isnd zugegebenermaßen ziemlich laecherlich....hab auch einige andere ursachen ausgeschlossen bzw entfernt...ich mach die platte aber so oder so raus...weil eine unvertraeglichkeit kann sich auch nach jahren entwickeln..


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Mai 2012)

das mit dem verschieben kenn ich
aber dran bleiben und raus damit  und behalten 
ich hab meine schlüsselbeinplatte am schlüsselbund hängen 
prima zum bierflaschen öffnen 

die am jochbein bleibt aber drin


----------



## der_mo (25. Mai 2012)

war bei mir auch so. 1x verschoben wg. lauter lädierten skifahrern und snowboardern


----------



## towatai (25. Mai 2012)

danke michar für die hinweise was mögliche symptome (müdigkeit, infektanfälligkeit usw) betrifft. seit dem einbau meines edelmetalles in die schulter, hab ich wirklich mit mehr müdigkeit, abgeschlagenheit und vor allem erkältungen zu kämpfen...
allein dieses jahr waren es schon 6!! hab das allerdings nie irgendwie in verbindung gebracht und werd mal zusehen, dass mein schrott dieses jahr noch ausgebaut wird... sicher ist sicher und dnan mal gucken ob sich was ändert!
SOLLTE ich irgendwann doch mal heiraten, wirds eingeschmolzen und die ringe draus gegossen


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

Sihet meiner Schulter sehr ähnlich.

Hermeruskopfmehrfachfraktur ?
Wohl auch noch Rechte SEite ?
10 Schrauben - 1 Platte ? 

High Five


----------



## towatai (25. Mai 2012)

nee, zum glück keine mehrfachfraktur, war schön zwischen den schrauben des oberarmkopfes und den restlichen 3 gebrochen und verschoben der rotz. vllt mussten se die schrauben loswerden um neue bestellen zu dürfen
wenn ich richtig gezählt habe 12 schrauben, 1 platte.. zum glück die linke seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Mai 2014)

Servus miteinander,

auf der Suche nach einer Diskussion zum Thema "Implantatentfernung" bin ich auf diesen älteren Thread gestoßen. Ich lasse wohl besser den hier lieber neu aufleben als einen eigenen zu eröffnen. 

Vor über einem Jahr ist mir das Schlüsselbein (Clavicula) beim Sturz gebrochen. Der Bruch wurde mit einem Stahlimplantat fixiert. Der Arzt meinte, 12 Monate später kann/soll das Material wieder raus. Jetzt ist die Entfernung sogar schon ein paar Monate überfällig. Da mir das Implantat bisher keine Probleme bereitet, hab ich das ganz verschwitzt. Letztens fällt es mir wieder ein und nach einer kurzen Inet-Suche stoße ich auf einen medizinischen Leitfaden (Klinikum Graz), in dem folgendes steht:


> Keine Metallentfernung erfolgt:
> [...]
> An der Clavicula (Refraktur, schlechte Röntgenbeurteilbarkeit der knöchernen Konsolidierung), außer bei Beschwerden


 http://www.oegkv.at/fileadmin/user_upload/lv_steiermark/Grechenig_-_Prinzipielle_UEberlegungenMetallentfernung.pdf (S. 4)

Deshalb mein Frage an diejenigen unter euch, die ähnliche Probleme/Verletzungen/Implantate hatten:
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## monsieurx (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, hab' zwar keine Erfahrung als Patient, aber bin OP-Pfleger in einer Unfallchirurgie. Was in der PDF auf S.3/4 steht, ist wichtig. Hast du denn sonst Probleme, die nix mit dem Implantat zu tun haben? Ansonsten mach dir keinen Kopf und besprich das bei Gelegenheit mit dem entsprechenden Arzt.


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Mai 2014)

monsieurx schrieb:


> Was in der PDF auf S.3/4 steht, ist wichtig. Hast du denn sonst Probleme, die nix mit dem Implantat zu tun haben?


Nö, nur wenn ich einen schweren Rucksack trage dann fängt's manchmal an zu ziehen, weil der Träger die Haut aufs Metal drückt. Aber das wäre auch alles.


----------



## monsieurx (21. Mai 2014)

Klingt doch super. Am Ende liegt es dann wohl an dir abzuwägen, wann dir das Entfernen eine Operation wert ist. Theoretisch kann sowas ein Leben lang im Körper bleiben.


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube das ist wirklich eine persönliche Sache ob man so was drin behalten will oder eben nicht. Ich hab einen neuen Schlüsselanhänger gebraucht und hab sie daher raus machen lassen. Leider passen die Schrauben nicht ans Rad, da sie keine metrischen Gewinde haben. Im Ernst: Außerdem hätte es mich echt gestört wenn ich da unterhalb vom Handgelenk Metall mein leben lang drin hätte. Ich hab die Platte gespürt beim Bewegen. Die Sehnen sind da drüber. Ich fand es unangenehm. Man kann sie natürlich auch drin lassen, dass macht man immer dann, wenn du mit den "Einschränkungen" im Verhältnis zu einer erneuten Op leben kannst. Um so länger du wartest, um so schwerer ist es die Platte raus zu bekommen. Schlüsselbein heilt ja nicht so schnell wie andere Knochen, aber ich hatte meine Platte nach 5 Monaten wieder raus. Wollte einfach an den Unfall einen Harken machen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (21. Mai 2014)

Hatte mein Altmetall fast 4 Jahre drinne, mein Bruch war ein bisschen schlimmer als Deiner (wenn ich mal nach den Passbilder gehe). Jetzt wo der Mist raus ist fühle ich mich besser und mit den Biken/Springen geht besser als mit Altmetall ( zumindestens bei mir im Kopf,- alles Kopfsache). 
Also raus mit dem SXXeiss!


----------



## HAISTRYKER (17. Oktober 2019)

Das Material war 1,5 Jahre bei mir nach einem heftigen Handgelenkbruch (Trümmer mit Gelenksbeteiligung) drin bis gestern ....
Ich hatte keine Probleme mit dem Material aber schon ein Fremdkörpergefühl und das wollte ich irgendwie nicht den Rest meines Lebens haben.
Die OP war total easy unter Vollnarkose zu dem mir geraten wurde. Auch nach der OP keine Schmerzen ... ich nehme nicht mal ne IBO... Arm hochlagern und ab und zu kühlen ... fertig !
Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen sich das Zeug rausmachen zu lassen ... ist unkompliziert und man fühlt sich und sein Gelenk danach wieder befreit 
Ausserdem weis man nie was bei einem erneuten harten Sturz auf das Gelenk mit Platte passiert ... im schlimmsten Fall ist danach das Gelenk dann komplett hinüber und irreparabel .. Aussage meines Arztes.
Ich konnte mit dem Narkosearzt sogar besprechen wie die Einschlafphase ablaufen soll .. weil das Narkosemittel bei mir beim Einspritzen immer stark brennt hat er noch eine Lokalebetäubung eingemischt und die Kock Out Zeit von 2s auf circa 20s erhöht... 
Ergebnis war ein toller Schlafübergang ....  
Ich hab Ihn danach gelobt und er meinte mann muss nur drüber reden ... machen kann man alles ;-)

Macht Euch keinen Kopf und das Zeug raus....  

Grüsse 
Steve Stryker


----------



## michar (20. Oktober 2019)

Also ich hab meine Platte damals drinbelassen, auch Aufgrund eines ,,glücklichen,, Zufalls. Ich war damals schon zur OP gemeldet und stationär vorstellig, aufgrund diverser Notfälle wurde die ME dann aber abgesagt. Dann hab ichs nochmal überdacht und mir keinen neuen Termin geben lassen. Was soll ich sagen...war eine gute Fügung.
Ich bin mittlerweile selbst Arzt, und hatte nie Probleme mit der Platte in der Schulter. Das Risiko der Verletzung von wichtigen Strukturen wie Nerven ist bei einer Re-OP immer deutlich höher..durch die Vernarbung des Gewebes kann der Operatur da anatomisch schwer abschätzen wo was liegt, mal abgesehen von den allgemeinen Op und Narkose Risiken.
Aber das ist einfach eine individuelle Frage, Schulter ist auch ne andere Geschichte wie Handgelenk oder Sprunggelenk. Im einzelfall immer eine Nutzen Risiko Abwägung. Bei mir gabs ansich keinen objektiven Nutzen, nur Risiko.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. November 2019)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh als die Platte damals von der Schulter weg gekommen ist, habe aber noch von einem Oberarmbruch den Nagel im Knochen. Ich hoffe nicht das ich jemals wieder auf diese Stelle knalle. Bei kaltem Wetter merke ich ab und an die Befestigungsschrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

